# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  البرنامج العلمي التأصيلي للمبتدئين _ لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة (( أحمد بن عمر الحازمي ))

## طلال العراقي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**لا شك أن طـالب العلم إن لم يسر في طريقه في التحصيل العلمي على جـدول وخطة مرسومة واضحة بينة ؛ فسيتخبط خبط عشواء,ولـن يصل إلى مطلوبه على ما يتصوره في ذهنه , فلهذا وغيره رغبت في فتح طريق ـ أظنه ـ سيوصل الطالب إلى مأموله ومرغوبه في أقصر مـدة ممكنة إن أخذ به ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ , وهذا البرنامج الذي بين يديك ـ أخي طالب ا لعلم ـ أعتقد أنه مفتاح لبوابة العلم العظيمة,وسفينة تخوض بها أمـواج العلم المتلاطمة , وإليك أهم وأبرز أهداف هذا البرنامج :* 
*1 – عدم وقوع الطـالب في الاضطـرا ب والتشتت الذهني والعلـمي مما تذهب معه* 
*الأعمار دون حصول نتائج كبيرة .*
*2 – تأهيل طلاب علم قد أخذوا حظاً لا بأس به من العلوم الشرعية على جادة العلماء* 
*المعتبرين .* 
*3 – معرفة ما يحفظ ويدرس في مراحل التعلم .* 
*4 – التعاون على البر والتقوى ابتغاء مرضاة الله تعالى .* 



*المرحلة الأولى من البرنامج العلـمي التأصيلي لفضيلة الشيخ / أحمد بن عمر الحازمي فيما يتعلق بالمبتدئين , ويشتمل على عدة فنون على النحو التالي :* 
*أولاً : علم العقيدة :* 
*1/ الأصول الثلاثة . لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*2/ القواعد الأربع . لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى .*
*3/ مسائل الجاهلية . لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى .*
*4/ نواقض الإسلام . لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*ثانياً : علم الحديث :* 
*1/ الأربعون النووية .* 
*2/ عمدة الأحكام . للمقدسي رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*ثالثاً : علم الفقه : زاد المستقنع ( العبادات ) .* 
*رابعاً : علم النحو : نظم الآجرومية . للشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*خامساً : علم الصرف : نظم المقصود . لأحمد بن عبد الرحيم رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*سادساً : علم البلاغة : مائة المعاني و البيان . لابن الشحنة .* 
*سابعاً : علم أصول الفقه : نظم الورقات . للعمريطي رحمه الله تعالى .* 
*ثامناً : علم أصول الحديث : البيقونية .* 
*تاسعاً : علم الفرائض : الرحبية .* 
*عاشراً : علم القواعد الفقهية : منظومة القواعد الفقهية . لابن سعدي رحمه الله تعالى .*
*الحادي عشر : أصول التفسير : منظومة الزمزمي .* 
*الثاني عشر : علم التجويد : تحفة الأطفال .*

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فهد بن ناصر الدوسري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان

اجزل الله لكم المثوبة و زادكم الله في علمكم و بارك الله لكم

----------

